# No Place On Earth on Netflix



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Work was down last night so I got to watch TV for a bit (hubby's home too for his week, woohoo!) and we watched No Place On Earth. What an incredible story! It's about Jews in the Ukraine during the war who survived by hiding out about 18 months in a cave. They didn't have the opportunity to prep but were able to sneak out at night and steal food to get by. The women and children never left the cave, just the men. 

We're not there yet, but the time is coming when Christians will face this same persecution. It's nice to believe it will never get that bad, but it didn't take all that much to convince an entire population that one segment of it was evil and had to be eradicated. We're already on the way here and history *does* repeat itself.

I did get some hope from it though - they lived for more than a year with no planning! In an entire breakdown, their situation might not work but it just goes to show that we humans are pretty darned tough and even if you're not as prepped as you want to be, it doesn't mean you can't still make it through tough times.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the heads-up; I was piddling around on Netflix the other night, but couldn't find a thing to watch. The recommended movies for me were nothing but cheesy zombie movies .:lol:


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Netflix is admirable at best. But a needed luxury.

Anyone ever watch "The Colony"? One of the BEST prepper shows I have ever seen. Both seasons were GREAT!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I just started season 2 of House of Cards (amazing BTW) but I'm always looking for other stuff to dive into! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

The colony show was great, i wish they'd do more episodes


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Didn't someone die on The Colony and that's why they stopped filming? We watched one episode I think but got sidetracked.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 9, 2014)

I just watched this movie, It was good. It does show that humans can survive.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, we watched that some time ago. Sad what they had to go through to survive, but they did!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

The Colony is available on Youtube.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I liked The Colony.


----------

